# looking for puppy in NEPA- any suggestions?



## Tomkat1007 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello-
I am looking for a puppy- I live in NEPA-just looking for a family pet, no show lines or working lines needed. We just lost our 13y.o. a month ago, and we got her from a BYB - which I now know is not a great idea and we were lucky she was relatively healthy. Any suggestions would be appreciated- thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duplicate thread - Original at
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/264954-breeder-ne-pa-near.html


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you aren't wanting show lines or working lines-what is left? Just wondering...have you looked at rescues


----------

